# Martin Phantom II Mag w/fusion cam



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

You are right the cam is out of position. The curve of the cam should be flush with the string as it comes to even...... ( does that make sense). In your case the cam is over rotated. What was the original draw length of the bow? (stamped on the limb) And what cam module did it come with? You may be able to correct this by untwisting the cable, and or module changes. Check the tiller too, that it is even. I have this bow as my backup, great shooter. Good luck!


----------



## JethroBowdean (Jan 29, 2006)

Came as a 30"dl with a F-6 module.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

The cam is not over-rotated. It is under rotated. It doesn't hurt anything, but it is not optimum for performance. What you need to do is twist up the cable and back-roll the cam into proper position. I'm going to guess about ten twists or so. Understand that this is going to increase the drawlength of the bow, in which case you will probably need to change to a #5 module. Also the weight will increase so you'll have to turn the limb bolts out. I'm guessing about 5#.

I'm not familiar with the Fuzion cam completely. Does it have another post to move the string or cable to? If so you could just move to another peg instead of twisting up the rigging.

This info may be on Martin's website at www.martinarchery.com

In fact, I'm gonna check it myself.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah..... what he said....lol


----------



## JethroBowdean (Jan 29, 2006)

*Tried That*

I did try the Martin Forum and got the ata, bh and ibo. But when I posted the pic of my cam I got notta.
I also added 3 twists to the cable. It did bring the cam closer to the string but twisting up the yoke at the idler. This concerned me and so I put it back. Will 10 twists hurt me in this respect? Also will shorting the cable shorten the ATA?
:embara: This makes my brain hurt!

*And Thanks for the HELP!!*


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Lengthen the string. That will unrotate the cam and make your ata longer and make your brace shorter.

Don't be surprised if getting the cam rotated right and your specs right makes it so you are either at 29" or 30". You have the return side of the string on the inch post and not one of the half inch posts.


----------



## JethroBowdean (Jan 29, 2006)

*Myk You Da Man*

That did it. Had to untwist the string 15 turns on each side of the idler and BAM that did it.:banana: 
Thanks Myk


----------

